# No full duplex for Delta 66 (envy24)



## roth (Jan 14, 2010)

The title says it all, really.

It seems to be impossible to open this card in full duplex
mode (for things like Skype and monitoring instrument
recordings whilst playing, etc).

Is there some extra configuration I need to do to enable this?


----------

